# Do Canadians not like Americans?



## jebns (Jan 7, 2009)

We're looking at a Calgary relocation for April 2009 and I've been doing a ton of research and am getting a bit worried. My family is from Boston and we have 3 young children (oldest are twins in kindergarten). I found this article in the Washington Post , before you move to canada can we talk (site won't let me post the article)which, I know a few years old, but REALLY worried me about anti-American sentiment in Calgary. Is it true? I'm not sure I want to set myself up like that if so, and my kids for that matter. It seemed like Calgary is a bit international in nature so I didn't know if it really was like that, but the reference to the Canadian tv show about how stupid american are was frightening!
Love all thoughts! And, if Eamonn sees this, I was thinking about your town and would some info!!


----------



## brrttpaul (Jan 28, 2008)

jebns said:


> We're looking at a Calgary relocation for April 2009 and I've been doing a ton of research and am getting a bit worried. My family is from Boston and we have 3 young children (oldest are twins in kindergarten). I found this article in the Washington Post , before you move to canada can we talk (site won't let me post the article)which, I know a few years old, but REALLY worried me about anti-American sentiment in Calgary. Is it true? I'm not sure I want to set myself up like that if so, and my kids for that matter. It seemed like Calgary is a bit international in nature so I didn't know if it really was like that, but the reference to the Canadian tv show about how stupid american are was frightening!
> Love all thoughts! And, if Eamonn sees this, I was thinking about your town and would some info!!


I think you will find its the same all over the world when you have neighbouring countries. Im Welsh and in Wales you are suppossed to hate the english. This of course never happens in reality (except when the rugbys on lol). I have many English friends and we do have quite a bit of banter but thats all it is banter. However I do suppose there are a few out there that take it to extremes, I would imagine its the same in Canada though im no expert. Theres only one way to find out really. But from what I have read especially about Calgarry then I think you will be fine just go for it.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've moved around a bit, and just coincidentally I happen to be from the Boston area, too. You hear lots of tales (especially it seems in the US media) about "anti-Americanism" in various countries. (Actually, Canada is a new one for me... I've always been well treated in Canada.)

Frankly I've never found any of it to be real - though it does help to have a sense of humor about the issue. Yes I've heard about that Canadian tv show about how stupid Americans can be and, well, it's true. Ever watch Jay-walking on the Tonight Show? There are some stupid Americans out there, and for those of us who live outside the US, those shows can be hysterically funny, if also pretty embarrassing.

I live in France, where anti-Americanism is supposed to run rampant. You know what? I've never really run into it - or if I have, it has been with folks who assure me that they don't include me when they rant on about whatever it is that upsets them about America or American politics. It's actually interesting to hear them out because you do see a very different side of the US when you live outside it for a while.

What's that Robert Burns line about "to see ourselves as others see us?" Get ready for some real thought provoking times living in Canada. But criticism isn't necessarily "anti" anything. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

I think its more tongue in cheek than anything else and as brrttpaul pointed out, more so for neighbouring countries 

I'm an Aussie and we apparently hate Kiwi's (New Zealander's) but realistically the population couldn't care less where you're from. In fact, here in Australia, we have on-going banter with our own states (Queensland vs New South Wales etc)

I'd take it with a grain of salt... it's not like the Iraqi vs US sentiment, which I'm sure is genuine lol


----------

